# Panasonic 42in Plasma - TH42PWD6BX



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone got any experience of the above model?

Also, does anyone know how much (roughly) it would cost to have a guy install it (wall mount) properly, and sort out cabling for me? (including wallmounting Kef Eggs...


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I think I paid Â£250 for my Pioneer to be wall mounted, speaker cable routed round the room (under carpet), speakers mounted on the wall and all hooked up to the amp etc. This didn't include burying the cables in the wall, I did that myself afterwards.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

jampott said:


> Anyone got any experience of the above model?
> 
> Also, does anyone know how much (roughly) it would cost to have a guy install it (wall mount) properly, and sort out cabling for me? (including wallmounting Kef Eggs...


I was quoted Â£400 just for wall mounting by Sony's local subcontractor.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hutters said:


> I think I paid Â£250 for my Pioneer to be wall mounted, speaker cable routed round the room (under carpet), speakers mounted on the wall and all hooked up to the amp etc. This didn't include burying the cables in the wall, I did that myself afterwards.


Can you recall who by?

My 32" telly looks tiny in my new lounge, so a plasma is needed...

And I may as well get someone to wallmount my Kef eggs whilst I'm at it (and route all the cables properly)


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I done a fair bit (Ok loads) of research in plasmas some months (years) ago and that is definately a decent screen for it current price.

I am sure you are already aware but these things really do rely on a decent input. crap in, crap out etc....


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> hutters said:
> 
> 
> > I think I paid Â£250 for my Pioneer to be wall mounted, speaker cable routed round the room (under carpet), speakers mounted on the wall and all hooked up to the amp etc. This didn't include burying the cables in the wall, I did that myself afterwards.
> ...


Yes I can thanks 

Sevenoaks in Peterborough


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cool - I've just emailed their Watford store (think they are the closest to me) and we'll see...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I have this model and its a cracking screen for the money i think below Â£1600 now  , only thing to decide on is what connection boards you require, if i was buying again i would only go for a conponent board and use the VGA connection with the JS RGB/VGA converter. As for installation i did mine myself and its really not differcult although i would of taken a different angle if fitting mine again.
Â£250 sounds about right if they are channeling all cables aswell, if not its a ripoff as it takes all of 30min to fit the mounting bracket it the cabling that takes the time especillay if you have concerete walls.
Jonah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> I have this model and its a cracking screen for the money i think below Â£1600 now  , only thing to decide on is what connection boards you require, if i was buying again i would only go for a conponent board and use the VGA connection with the JS RGB/VGA converter. As for installation i did mine myself and its really not differcult although i would of taken a different angle if fitting mine again.
> Â£250 sounds about right if they are channeling all cables aswell, if not its a ripoff as it takes all of 30min to fit the mounting bracket it the cabling that takes the time especillay if you have concerete walls.
> Jonah


Â£1600 at Ebuyer, which is why I asked, and that includes the component board which gives everything (TV etc)

As its a new house, and because I want the speakers done properly too, I'd rather like someone to do it for me...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Are there still Builders around as your place is new Tim ? You may be able to get them to do the channeling / plastering etc for a few notes.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Are there still Builders around as your place is new Tim ? You may be able to get them to do the channeling / plastering etc for a few notes.


There are... but I'm not sure this would be work I'd want them to do, if you know what I mean. They're used to slapping up plasterboard and painting over it (including the light switches and any hinges they can get their bristles onto) but as for a slightly more complex job, I'm not so sure...

For the extra money (Â£250 isn't the end of the world - I'd be paying the house builder nearly that, I reckon) I'd rather have the "comeback" against a "professional" installer... rather than a "we're helping you as a favour" from the builder.

Worth an ask, though... they've got a leccie bloke coming to fix my telephone wiring tomorrow, and the window people in fixing my conservatory...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not got a plasma yet, but it'll be on the list for when we move 

But is a resolution of 852 x 480 decnt compared to the competition? and is the contrast ratio 3000:1 or 4000:1?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Tim i would consider buying from AV-sales i had read of a few bad expierences from E-buyer and a few people recieved imported screens if i recall as the UK stock is getting very low, they offer the same deal ie free board of your choice and the after sales is excellent as i and a few others have foiund when thing do go occasionally wrong, also an extended warranty can be had for Â£199 to extend from 1yr to 3yrs very advisable IMO. Have a look on the special deals section on the AV-Forum site.

AV-Sales

Resolution from what I've read means nothing as noone transmits in anything higher as yet and probably won't be for a few yrs yet and at an extra cost (Sky), also the Panasonic range will down scale from higher resolution as some makes won't .



> But is a resolution of 852 x 480 decnt compared to the competition? and is the contrast ratio 3000:1 or 4000:1?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

nutts said:


> Not got a plasma yet, but it'll be on the list for when we move


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Looks like RicherSounds may be doing the same deal as E Buyer... :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Also buy the Xbox advanced cable with optical connection, it'll improve the pic 100% as I just found out


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Avoid Ebuyer, they have no telephone support so if you need to get in touch with them they will take three days to answer an Email (their quote not mine!).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Tim,

You tried this link?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 3&start=21


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bought a motherboard and hard drive from ebuyer to build a pc for a friend ,they were both doa they replaced the had drive and refunded the m/board within a week and refunded the Â£18.50 it cost to send them back .I was dreading this after the feedback on ebuyers site but had no problem with aftersales.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Also buy the Xbox advanced cable with optical connection, it'll improve the pic 100% as I just found out


Been there, done that 

I even managed to find an Xbox cable that supported both S-Video AND coax audio when I was setting up my flat (the speakers I was using had 3 inputs - line in (from TV), optical (from PC) and I still had to connect the Xbox up - so I had to find a coax lead...

Agree the better quality cable makes a picture difference too...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Whilst I've spent a fortune with Ebuyer over the years, I'd probably buy the plasma from Richer Sounds, given the choice. Absolutely faultless service from them, as I've mentioned before on this forum...

Unfortunately I can't access AV Forums whilst in work, and until my BB is activated at the house, I can't browse from there either


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Tim,

Looks like Senna is offering TTOC members a discount on Home Cinema installations 



nutts said:


> Tim,
> 
> You tried this link?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 3&start=21


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Tim,
> 
> Looks like Senna is offering TTOC members a discount on Home Cinema installations
> 
> ...


Email sent 

I'm probably not looking to do anything until at least December. Not only can I not afford the plasma this month (the S4 and house purchase in the same week kinda took my spare dosh) but until my new sofas arrive, I won't be 100% sure on speaker placement. Plus I still need to buy a 6th Kef Egg as the amp supports 6.1 so I may as well use it...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

He may be able to sort out a 6th Egg and also price match on the Plasma? Let me know, 'cos if he can do a good price on the Plasma, we might be interested 

But the cash thing is also hitting us... house purchase and Christmas coming, means that dosh is tight :roll:



jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Tim,
> ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Tim AV sales tel number is 01892535007 ask for Andrew Collie for a quote very helpfull will discount additional items (cables,brackets, ect)
worth a call just for a quote 

RS doesn't have a fee board i believe so all you would get is a VGA connection extra boards are Â£100 plus although 1 free board with AV sales .

Jonah


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Fancy this one?

Available in silver for Â£1625 inc delivery.

http://www.totaldigital.biz/product_inf ... cts_id/750


----------



## jrt (Jun 12, 2004)

I fitted the exact model 12 months ago with Bose system.

Since the LCD screens have come out and got bigger i would definately go for one of them instead of plasma.
They are a much better picture :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is amasing how cheap they are these days. My 32" CRT Sony is only 4 years old and I got it for a very cheap price of about Â£1k. Now with a bit more you can get the 42" Plasma screens. 4 years ago these screens used to cost between Â£5k-10K...what a big drop in price.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I am very tempted by this silver Panasonic


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> I am very tempted by this silver one


Lou didn't seem so impressed in this gadget. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ah, but she seems to have changed her mind


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Ah, but she seems to have changed her mind


It seems like your charms can work wonders on women. When is she getting the diamond ring then? :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, but she seems to have changed her mind
> ...


Moderators: Can someone quickly remove this reference please


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mark, you'll be very impressed with the Panasonic as i was. But make sure you buy from a reputable comp with a good back up, the reason i say this is because Plasmas do have there problems, mate of mine bought one from AV-Sales last week, every thing arrived when advised but after he connected evreything noticed 3-4 dead pixels around the outer edge of the screen. Now Panasonic and all other screen manufacturers state that this is part of the joy of owning a plasma :? and only a problem when more than 10 excist, anyway after calling av-sales he had it replced the next day, some suppliers wont. ALso extend the Warranty should cost around Â£199 for an extra 2yrs from TDL.
What will you be connecting as the scart board isn't the best and might be worth getting it changed for a component board for your DVD and using the VGA connection for all other connection.

On the site i see they are doing the PW7 which is the newer model for only Â£150 more that the PW6 i would go for this as i havent seen it below Â£2000 anywhere else.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Funny that... I've just been looking at the PW7. Can't see any model benefits it has over the 6 though :?

I guess I'll need a component board with BNC... that is what I'm using to connect from the current TV to the DVD at the moment.

Actually I can't see the difference between these 3?

TH42PWD6
TH42PW7
TH42PW6

Apart from a wall mount and a component BNC video board, what else will I need?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Apart from a wall mount and a component BNC video board, what else will I need?


 An overdraft arranged for that bling ring! :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

nutts said:


> Funny that... I've just been looking at the PW7. Can't see any model benefits it has over the 6 though :?
> 
> I guess I'll need a component board with BNC... that is what I'm using to connect from the current TV to the DVD at the moment.
> 
> ...


Depends on how many outputs ur amp has and what else u want to connect


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I guess I can always add stuff afterwards :?

The Denon amp has every connection apart from Scart.



jonah said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that... I've just been looking at the PW7. Can't see any model benefits it has over the 6 though :?
> ...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

nutts said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


I'm sorry but I'm not sure which forum rule V's post breaches...? :roll: :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

t7 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


The law of MAN! That's enough for me... ScoTTy and V should both be banned... their comments were verging on inhuman


----------

